# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Βύθιση του  Containership MOL Comfort

## pantelis2009

To Containership MOL Comfort κόπηκε στα δύο τη Δευτέρα ανοικτά απο την Υεμένη. Οι 26 ναυτικοί είναι καλά στην υγεία τους και το πλοίο ήταν κατασκευασμένο στην Ιαπωνία το 2008.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και όμως δε βυθίστηκε! Κόπηκε στα δύο και  τα δύο κομμάτια πλέουν χωριστά και αποτελούν ναυτιλιακό κίνδυνο:
ARABIAN SEA. 
1. DERELICT M/V MOL COMFORT ADRIFT AT 221400Z JUN:
    A.  BOW VICINITY 14-52N 065-46E.    
B. STERN VICINITY 13-29N 063-27E. 
2.  CANCEL HYDROPAC 1822/13(74), VESSEL ASSISTED. 
3. CANCEL HYDROPAC  1807/13. 
4. CANCEL THIS MSG 260710Z JUN 13. 
(230711Z JUN 2013)

Όπως βλέπετε στο ραπόρτο έχουν αρκετά μίλια απόσταση το ένα από το άλλο.

Έχουν φτάσει ρυμουλκά να τα μαζέψουν και να τα κάτσουν σε κάποια κοντινή ακτή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το όλο στόρυ θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως διαφήμιση της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. Κάτι σε : _"Τα πλοία μας έχουν ναυπηγηθεί με τέτοιες προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας, που και στη μέση να κοπούν, τα εμπορεύματα σας να μπορούν να συνεχίσουν απρόσκοπτα το ταξίδι τους"_ !!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά απο τόσες μέρες, τελικά το πρυμναίο κομμάτι βυθύστηκε, σε πολύ γρήγορους ρυθμούς όπως δείχνουν οι φωτο.

----------

